# PROFIBUS PCI Karte unter XEN



## bael (5 Juni 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

ich teste seit einiger Zeit Windows XP in einer Xen-virtualisierten Umgebung. Soweit ich bis jetzt sagen kann, funktioniert in Sachen PROFINET alles ziemlich problemlos. Mein eigentliches Problem ist aber, das ich auch PROFIBUS machen will/muss. Frage an dieser Stelle: hat jemand Erfahrungen in dem Bereich PCI-Passthrough bei Xen mit einer beliebigen PROFIBUS fähigen PCI Karte? Funktioniert das überhaupt? Wenn ja wie gut und evtl. mit welchem Modell von welchem Hersteller.


Viele Grüße,

bael


----------



## bael (1 September 2008)

Nur fuer denn Fall, das es jemanden interessiert.

Ja es geht. 

Habe hier ne ifak system PB PCI Karte die im virtualisierten Windows arbeitet.

Das ifak isPro USB geht im Uebrigen auch.

Sollte jemand interesse daran haben, einfach ne PM schreiben.


----------

